

Ask HN: Review part of my startup  - bgnm2000

My startup (excycle.com) recently launched a new health food recipes section. It's for people who exercise and would like a place to find mostly healthy foods to help them reach their goals.<p>You can see it here: http://www.excycle.com/recipes<p>I'd love any comments/feedback<p>also, the site has changed a lot since the last time I posted it - so any overall feedback would be awesome too!<p>-Thanks
======
wmblaettler
Just a small bug: multiple clicks on the "Find Recipes" button produces
multiple "timer" graphics.

I am not a designer but here are some of my suggestions: * I'd tweak the
margins/padding for example in the "find recipe" box the left margin should be
a bit larger to match the top margin. * Reduce some of the black text contrast
where appropriate, emphasizing the important sections. * Seems kind of busy
overall, try eliminating or minimizing aspects that are not the focus

Just curious, what language is this written in? RoR?

~~~
bgnm2000
Thanks for the comments - I'll definitely move it over

its written in PHP :)

Although my next project will surely be RoR

------
mschwar99
Those categorizations are an interesting way to search through recipes - I
like it.

For what it's worth:

I think the UI to the right and the UI at the top of the recipe pages is
really busy and not all that intuitive. (things like print / save / search)
The options seem crammed together, and I spent a good chunk of time trying to
figure out what my options were rather than reading the content.

If you have a busy page I think you might be better off using text than large
icons.

~~~
bgnm2000
I've updated the right side - and will be updating those icons later this
weekend:)

------
JeremyChase
I am having serious problems with the big "find recipe" button. I entered a
goal of "Energy" and clicked the button, and nothing happened. I tried
selecting more options from the dropdown, and the button started moving around
the screen. Then the CSS started looking strange for div id "recipe-header".
This is in FF 3.0.11

I like the layout, and how the recipes are presented though. If the sorting
worked for me I could give a better review.

~~~
bgnm2000
hmm its using javascript and ajax - could something in your browser be
disabling it? I'm having trouble duplicating the error on my end.

------
pedalpete
from a quick usability standpoint, i'd make the entire recipe div clickable,
and not just the title and image.

Also, your text goes to a light grey on hover, which conventionally is
'unavailble'. I'd go with the blue you use for the headlines on hovers.

~~~
bgnm2000
Thanks - I'll make those changes asap

------
wmblaettler
clickable link: <http://www.excycle.com/recipes>

